# Kirkwood where to stay?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Going to Kirkwood late January of 2010. Don't want to stay in South Lake Tahoe or the Casino's because if a big storm hits we can get snowed out. When it snows 12 inches or more they close the road leading in. So we are going to Cabin it up. I know it is expensive but worth every penny. Any suggestions?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Check this out

LODGING

There is apsolutely nothing around except sorensons cabins but those are on the other side of the carson pass (where it closes), any cabins west of kirkwood will be on the wrong side of the carson spur (closes often). That link sends you to most of the lodging in the kirkwood valley. You will be set when a big storm hits. (Haha you will be stuck at the resort, hopefully not too much wind hold!)

Have fun. Kirkwoods a great resort


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool we are seriously looking at those cabins and on vrbo.com We are planning to go January 23-27. MLK is the weekend before we hit up a Saturday to Wednesday session. The sand dunes takes up most of my winter but i get a 4 ski day in with a few local mountain days.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

stoepstyle hit it right on the head . staying closes to the resort as possible is the only way to get a 4 footpow day out at the wood


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats cuz im a K-town loc mang hahah hope you have a good one and you do get stuck in. Its really sick haha


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

thats sick yea i have been in south laked for 5 years now . i have a buddy that has a place over there so i try to shack up with him before those big storms . 

sense your right around the corner check out might web site u might like what u see 


THE JIB CRIB


----------

